# [NOSEPILL] Ethnics need to take the nosepill ASAP



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

ethnics especially with a nose like this would ascend 1-2 PSL:

















small, defined, and thin nose with a high nose bridge mogs in the west.

this forum focusses too much on the lower 3rd, and pretty much ignores the nose even though it is one of the most central parts of the face. it seems to be especially important for ethnics - ethnics that I know who have this type of nose still do decently in dating even despite being short or having a weak jaw

brutal nosepill tbh. so get that rhino ASAP


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 21, 2021)

Post an ugly guy with that nose. There’s your answer


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Post an ugly guy with that nose. There’s your answer


If he's trucel then no it wont help. if he's LTN then yeah it can definitely save him


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 21, 2021)

Doesn't really matter that much if it's not giga jew tier.

I have the exact same nose as the third guy and I would trade it for a better chin,etc...


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Doesn't really matter that much if it's not giga jew tier.
> 
> I have the exact same nose as the third guy and I would trade it for a better chin,etc...


are you LTN at least? if so you can probably get girls


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 21, 2021)

Na would look unnatural on ethnics and they’d look weird


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Na would look unnatural on ethnics and they’d look weird


Ive seen a fair few ethnics (not black) with similar noses. its just uncommon


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> are you LTN at least? if so you can probably slay


Trust me noses are one of the things you shouldn't worry about that much if it isn't deformed.

alot of models have shit tier noses.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Ive seen a fair few ethnics (not black) with similar noses. its just uncommon


Show pics... they are probably atleast half white


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Doesn't really matter that much if it's not giga jew tier.
> 
> I have the exact same nose as the third guy and I would trade it for a better chin,etc...


wish I had that type of nose ngl


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Show pics... they are probably atleast half white


not for me to do tbh


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Trust me noses are one of the things you shouldn't worry about that much if it isn't deformed.
> 
> alot of models have shit tier noses.


thats what I wanted to believe but so many guys I know that have ugly faces but a nose like this still do well. not really any other explanation for it tbh


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 21, 2021)

not even ethnics jfl i'm white and i have a shit nose


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> not even ethnics jfl i'm white and i have a shit nose


shit is brutal for whites too. defs a failo if your nose deviates a lot from the ones I posted (3 is ideal imo)

but it seems to halo ethnics a lot more from my experience.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Na would look unnatural on ethnics and they’d look weird


not necesarily, look at Sendhil Ramamurthy


----------



## Preston (Apr 21, 2021)

It indeed does. It sets the harmony for ethnics. U could be seen as a deathnic or exotic due to it. The reason this forum denys nose pill is because most of the users are whites and white noses are rarely a problem


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> thats what I wanted to believe but so many guys I know that have ugly faces but a nose like this still do well. not really any other explanation for it tbh




What do you think?

This is a selfie so it appears bigger.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> It indeed does. It sets the harmony for ethnics. U could be seen as a deathnic or exotic due to it. The reason this forum Denys nose pill is because most of the users are whites and white noses are rarely a problem


yeah couldnt agree with you more


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 1101705
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


looks good tbh. but would have to see it in proportion to the rest of your face.

and if youre gonna post, dont do it here


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> looks good tbh. but would have to see it in proportion to the rest of your face.
> 
> and if youre gonna post, dont do it here


I am just trying to tell you it doesn't really matter.

If you are gonna do something your nose should honestly be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> I am just trying to tell you it doesn't really matter.
> 
> If you are gonna do something your nose should honestly be at the bottom of the list.


it should get fixed last, that or maybe eyes, I forgot which one surgerymax recommended to do first

but it does matter, especially when it starts to become a failo. youre only saying it doesnt matter because you have a pretty good nose


----------



## Preston (Apr 21, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> It indeed does. It sets the harmony for ethnics. U could be seen as a deathnic or exotic due to it. The reason this forum Denys nose pill is because most of the users are whites and white noses are rarely a problem


To all the nose pill deniers. Garbage collector to high class business man with a Nosejob


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> To all the nose pill deniers. Garbage collector to high class business man with a Nosejob
> 
> View attachment 1101710


brutal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 21, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> To all the nose pill deniers. Garbage collector to high class business man with a Nosejob
> 
> View attachment 1101710


Yeah I am not talking about ogre tier noses.

I am saying if you have a little nose hump or a slightly bulbous tip and it doesn't look proportional to your face you're better off fixing the underlying issue like a recessed chin etc..

Sometimes it even makes you look masculine.

And you are better off fixing something else.


----------



## Preston (Apr 21, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Yeah I am not talking about ogre tier noses.
> 
> I am saying if you have a little nose hump or a slightly bulbous tip and it doesn't look proportional to your face you're better off fixing the underlying issue like a recessed chin etc..
> 
> ...


More specifically Augmented Nosejobs are underrated. A high defined nasal bridge and good tip is crucial. A regular Nosejob doesn't do much but augmenting the bridge/tip can make the face masculine.


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 21, 2021)

eye area is more important


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> eye area is more important


A shitty nose can take a lot of attention away from eye area, and the rest of the face.

Everything matters


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 21, 2021)

Toska said:


> not necesarily, look at Sendhil Ramamurthy


His nose isn’t like those in op


----------



## datboijj (Apr 21, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> To all the nose pill deniers. Garbage collector to high class business man with a Nosejob
> 
> View attachment 1101710


beard fraud
but good nonetheless


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 21, 2021)

A rhinoplasty could potentially ascend tbh, I'm surprised I haven't seen any post about asian rhinoplasty here. I have no idea where to look for since I live in Europe JFL.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 21, 2021)

difference between deathnic and exotic ethnic are caucasoid features


----------



## datboijj (Apr 21, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> A shitty nose can take a lot of attention away from eye area, and the rest of the face.
> 
> Everything matters



I agree somewhat


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> A rhinoplasty could potentially ascend tbh, I'm surprised I haven't seen any post about asian rhinoplasty here. I have no idea where to look for since I live in Europe JFL.


Maybe look in Asia?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I agree somewhat


Holy shit. Perfect example of someone whod ascend with a better nose


----------



## datboijj (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Holy shit. Perfect example of someone whod ascend with a better nose


Yeah roddy ricch literally looks like a jaguar in human form


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 21, 2021)

Also one more thing- the reason the media/society doesn’t talk about the nosepill more is that nice eyes/nice jaws are more or less as frequently occurring in all races

however the straight thin caucasoid nose that is idealised in the west is incredibly common in white caucasians, while being relatively uncommon and even RARE in non-caucasians

hence why you won’t hear girls talking about how nice a guys nose is


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Maybe look in Asia?


It's a bit of hassle, but I don't worry too much since I know I won't be able to surgery maxx until I'm like 25.
I'm looking for rhino filler results and they look not bad tbh, could get them in Europe too.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I agree somewhat


Really good example imo

Not only does his nose distract from what would otherwise be a good eye area, it makes the entire rest of his face look small. His otherwise normal looking jawline looks small and recessed just due to the fact that his nose occupies a disproportionate amount of his face. 

It doesn't make him ugly af per say, but you can take one look at his face and instantly recognize that had he had a conventionally attractive nose shape, his entire face would become much more conventionally attractive. 

For people with bumps in the bridge, or crooked noses, you notice the issue more from the 2/3rds, and especially from side profile.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 21, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Also one more thing- the reason the media/society doesn’t talk about the nosepill more is that nice eyes/nice jaws are more or less as frequently occurring in all races
> 
> however the straight thin caucasoid nose that is idealised in the west is incredibly common in white caucasians, while being relatively uncommon and even RARE in non-caucasians
> 
> hence why you won’t hear girls talking about how nice a guys nose is


I think it's more so that good nose just compliments harmony
and a bad nose breaks harmony
But good nose doesn't CREATE harmony or halos
if you get what i mean


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> It's a bit of hassle, but I don't worry too much since I know I won't be able to surgery maxx until I'm like 25.
> I'm looking for rhino filler results and they look not bad tbh, could get them in Europe too.


Not trying to tell you how to live your life, but with that attitude it will take you a lot longer.

Money is a lot easier to get than you think, if you think that affording a rhinoplasty is something that takes multiple years to save for.

Being conscious with your money, I feel that even an average or below-average paid worker could comfortably afford rhino after only a couple of months. If you _really_ *want *something, you should be working to get it every day, even if its small step.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 21, 2021)

ngl im glad i got light colouring and good nose

would have been over if i got arab nose and dark skin. ngl


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 21, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> Not trying to tell you how to live your life, but with that attitude it will take you a lot longer.
> 
> Money is a lot easier to get than you think, if you think that affording a rhinoplasty is something that takes multiple years to save for.
> 
> Being conscious with your money, I feel that even an average or below-average paid worker could comfortably afford rhino after only a couple of months. If you _really_ *want *something, you should be working to get it every day, even if its small step.


It's not about the money itself, it's about my parents being very against such thing. Since I cannot afford university and living alone yet I could probably afford it around that age


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> It's not about the money itself, it's about my parents being very against such thing. Since I cannot afford university and living alone yet I could probably afford it around that age


totally understandable, sometimes I forget about circumstances that I do not have to face myself. Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I think it's more so that good nose just compliments harmony
> and a bad nose breaks harmony
> But good nose doesn't CREATE harmony or halos
> if you get what i mean


big brain and factual


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 4, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> ethnics especially with a nose like this would ascend 1-2 PSL:
> 
> View attachment 1101675
> 
> ...


bigger noses are masculine and more sexually dimorphic over for feminine cute button nosecels


----------



## Mr.cope (May 4, 2021)

in america i can literally go outside and see any race except asian with that nose
you obviously aren't from the west


----------



## Billy Sole (May 15, 2021)

If u have a forward grown face and wide jaw. Then a bigger nose will make you look masculine. Take Gandy for example or Joe Manganiello. A big nose correlates with dick size. But if u want to be a prettyboy then yea small nose is important. But men can rock many nose shapes unlike women.


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (May 15, 2021)

nose is very important, I have rejected a girl just because she had a nose with a hump. I think there's the same rule for men. Hump on the nose is a very strong looksmin


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 16, 2021)

johnpop said:


> nose is very important, I have rejected a girl just because she had a nose with a hump. I think there's the same rule for men. Hump on the nose is a very strong looksmin


idk if dorsal hump matters as much for guys. look at david gandy


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 24, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> however the straight thin caucasoid nose that is idealised in the west is incredibly common in white caucasians, while being relatively uncommon and even RARE in non-caucasians
> 
> hence why you won’t hear girls talking about how nice a guys nose is



This is true. Wide bulbous nose is rare on white people, but very common on ethnics. Fixing a wide ethnic nose is a looksmax in general. It fixes the harmony and brings balances to the face. Having a high nasal bridge and a straight, thin nose makes you look more universally appealing.


----------



## grimy (May 24, 2021)

No joke, this is exactly how my nose looks. It's over for shotgun nostrilers


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (May 24, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> idk if dorsal hump matters as much for guys. look at david gandy


Gandy has a pretty rare pheno and a top tier eye area that distracts you from the fact that his nose has a dorsal hump - same deal with O'Pry. I've noticed that if you have good eye area, its much more acceptable to have a less conventional nose shape. Seems like if your eye area is average or below, nose failios like tip projection and dorsal hump grab more attention


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 29, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> Really good example imo
> 
> Not only does his nose distract from what would otherwise be a good eye area, it makes the entire rest of his face look small. His otherwise normal looking jawline looks small and recessed just due to the fact that his nose occupies a disproportionate amount of his face.
> 
> ...


*High iq analysis👍*


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 23, 2021)

Preston said:


> To all the nose pill deniers. Garbage collector to high class business man with a Nosejob
> 
> View attachment 1101710


@africancel  @Warlow
i summon thee to look at this again


----------



## Warlow (Sep 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> @africancel  @Warlow
> i summon thee to look at this again


nigga thinks giving a BBC a roman nose is aesthetic, laughing my balls off


----------



## datboijj (Sep 24, 2021)

Warlow said:


> nigga thinks giving a BBC a roman nose is aesthetic, laughing my balls off


But there already do exist... And im tired of posting them


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 24, 2021)

Warlow said:


> nigga thinks giving a BBC a roman nose is aesthetic, laughing my balls off


then what type of nose is for blacks?


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 24, 2021)

datboijj said:


> But there already do exist... And im tired of posting them


What;s the ideal nose for blacks then?


----------



## datboijj (Sep 24, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What;s the ideal nose for blacks then?


just straight and tall and boney @Warlow @grimy


----------

